# Cuteness Overload



## Sydney13 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi all. I have been a member of this forum, gleaming lots of useful information from all these posts and enjoying hearing everyone's story. My first post. 12 years ago we had a cockatiel in our family. Got him as a weaned baby and he talked, whistled and went many places with us. Unfortunately through a tragic accident we lost him. Never could find any other bird like him, although we tried. Fast forward to the present. Went to a local restaurant and noticed a sign, "free cockatiel with cage". I wasn't really interested but hubby wanted to get her. She is approximately 9-10yrs old. The story is an older lady had her and she started laying eggs so she gave her away. Grandma with a grandson took her for him. Grandson grew older, went to college and grandma was left with this bird. She managed the restaurant that we visited, she said she didn't have time to spend with her and wanted to find her a good home.

Bringing her home she was nervous a bit but to be expected. She always flew away from me whenever I took her out of her cage. She is not a bitter but she will gently nibble if she doesn't want to be scratched. At first she wanted no part of that. Long story short, we took our RV on a trip through America recently. On the road for two months, traveled with her in a travel cage, back seat, buckled in. She would tell me when she needed fresh water or food by a little chirp, we would pull over at a safe place and tend to her. By the time we got home a week ago she is nothing but a lover, loves scratches and loves to snuggle on my neck. I wanted to share this story to reinforce to all that it just takes your presence, time and patience. Keep your bird in the room with you. Some say don't move their cages, and I am no expert, but I know my Maddie loved the trip, the company and she is such a cuddle queen and sweetie now. Hope this can help someone.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm glad you decided to take her in.  And I totally agree, my 1st bird was a budgie in a smaller cage. My parents are divorced, so I would take her back and forth with me. She was a little scared the first time, but she really ended up liking car rides. It made her much braver too


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello and welcome! 

Joey hated his first car ride, when he moved in with us, then the second when we moved house a year ago April. Since this April, he has moved 4 times, two of the trips being 2 1/2 hours each. (We moved for a hotel management job, got a better offer back where we were, but moved to dad's for 4 days in the meantime. We wanted back in the building we were in but had to wait until September to do so, so the landlady let us start the lease in one of her other buildings.) He now loves car rides.


----------



## TropicalTiel (Mar 22, 2016)

That's really sweet! my little cockatiel Raichu loves scratching and grooming my hair, but she was very different when she first came home with us, always trying to bite us. Hano on the other hand seems to not be a big fan of cuddling cx


----------



## nassrah5 (Aug 3, 2016)

Such a sweet, moving story ! Congrats for adopting Maddie ! I do agree-it is a matter of love , time and patience . Hugs and kisses from Brazil Teresa


----------



## kevinmac (Jan 27, 2015)

cockatiels are all naturally extremely cute to the max.


----------

